# Getting closer to brotherhood!!



## NativeSteel (Jun 20, 2013)

I was just informed that my petition will be voted on july first . I was told that i was pretty much a shoe in ,everyone seems ready to accept me. I cant wait woohoo!!! Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## dew_time (Jun 21, 2013)

NativeSteel said:


> I was just informed that my petition will be voted on july first . I was told that i was pretty much a shoe in ,everyone seems ready to accept me. I cant wait woohoo!!! Freemason Connect Mobile



Just remember that everything happens in dew_time, lol. It takes a lot of effort for the brothers of the lodge to get you through the process. This is a great time to learn patients.

Sent from my LG-VM696


----------



## crono782 (Jun 21, 2013)

dew_time said:


> Just remember that everything happens in dew_time, lol.


 *snort* 



Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## NativeSteel (Jun 25, 2013)

Been studying , and really enjoying it. I cant wait to get my hands on more info! 

" SEMPER ANTICUS "


----------

